# VEP6 and Omnisphere2 (SOLVED)



## URL (Jul 20, 2017)

I have done a Synth Instance in Vep 6 and try to setup multiple Omnisphere, only one sounds is there any solution for- or obstacle to using multiple Omnisphere in vep 6?


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 20, 2017)

Tutorial for setting up Omni multi instance in VEP.

https://www.spectrasonics.net/support/knowledgebase_view_topic.php?id=500&categoryID=82


----------



## URL (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks, yes, it's good to know if I forget it again.


----------

